# Silvia Solenoid drain OD?



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

Right, I've had it with the lazy product development of the Silvia and that glaring generational design flaw of the solenoid drain dumping water over the drip tray and onto the 'desperately waiting to rot' frame.

Does anyone happen to know the OD and/or the ID of the solenoid drain?

I'm planning on an easy temporary fix of tubing to extend the outlet into the drip tray and covering the frame in that particular area with metal foil tape. Damned awful and lazy design.


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

Jasetaylor said:


> Right, I've had it with the lazy product development of the Silvia and that glaring generational design flaw of the solenoid drain dumping water over the drip tray and onto the 'desperately waiting to rot' frame.
> Does anyone happen to know the OD and/or the ID of the solenoid drain?
> I'm planning on an easy temporary fix of tubing to extend the outlet into the drip tray and covering the frame in that particular area with metal foil tape. Damned awful and lazy design.


I did a similar mod to mine a few years ago. I found some silicone tube from a turkey blaster that was the correct diameter to extend into the drip tray. It worked a treat. I will try to find a photo.

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ChilledMatt (May 9, 2015)

*baster
















Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasetaylor (Jul 31, 2020)

ChilledMatt said:


> I did a similar mod to mine a few years ago. I found some silicone tube from a turkey blaster that was the correct diameter to extend into the drip tray. It worked a treat. I will try to find a photo.


 Thanks for the tip, I'll go on a hunt through the kitchen drawers otherwise Amazon.

I had considered putting the Silvia on raised feet and extending a tube down through the conveniently placed frame hole and into......well, haven't thought of a solution which doesn't involve workbench modification.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Some people use a rubber thimble:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/24465-drip-fix-on-silvia-v3/?do=embed

The problem with extending the tube downwards is that if it goes deep enough it can interfere with removing the tray, but if it's not long enough - water can still go behind the tray.
A very neat solution that I once saw (but can't find now) was a 90 degree elbow taking the water down and then toward the front of the machine. This guarantees no water would go behind the tray while still providing enough clearance for removing it.


----------



## shadow745 (Apr 29, 2012)

Doram said:


> Some people use a rubber thimble:
> 
> https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/24465-drip-fix-on-silvia-v3/?do=embed
> 
> ...


 Might have been my post/mod as it continues to work great to this day. Post #9 in this thread...

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/32019-simple-but-effective-corrosion-preventing-mod/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=477696&embedComment=477696&embedDo=findComment#comment-477696


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

shadow745 said:


> Might have been my post/mod as it continues to work great to this day. Post #9 in this thread...


 Yes! That's the one, thank you! ????


----------

